# Hip hop or blues fans?



## ufotrash (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure how everyone around here feels about hip hop.
But I'm a bit of a fan.

I'm trying to build a decent classic collection and an underground collection.
So if I could get your top five must-have albums in these categories, that would be most rad.



Alternately...if anyone here is well versed in blues or jazz at all
(like old coltrane stuff...or maybe muddy waters blues like...)
I would love to hear your top fives there as well.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 11, 2010)

Hip Hop:

Akon - Marijuana Mixtape
N-Dubz - Against all odds
Black Eyed Peas - The E.N.D.
Gorillaz  - Demon Days (Some of the songs have a bit of Hip Hop  in them)
Eminem - Stam


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 11, 2010)

Hip hop:
Promoe - Long Distance Runner (really, this is the best out there)
Promoe - Goverment Music
High Tec


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 11, 2010)

I highly disapprove of Hip-Hop. To me its just guys rapin' about bitches n hoes.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 11, 2010)

Which it why I like it


----------



## Assassination (Apr 11, 2010)

Hip-hop is cool. Lil wayne goes too far about the bitches n hoes and money,cars, and clothes lol


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 11, 2010)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> I highly disapprove of Hip-Hop. To me its just guys rapin' about bitches n hoes.



If that's what your looking for, try this bomb.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NdeWDefHBE


----------



## Assassination (Apr 11, 2010)

Check this out... This my SH*T

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jWcky_Ay0M



Nujabes-High 2 lows(Street Version) They have a japanese DJ 
R.I.P Nujabes


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2010)

Hip Hop
---------
De La Soul
Tribe Called Quest
Arrested Development
Flobots (although more rap than hip hop)
Public Enemy (see above)
Grandmaster Flash and The Furious Five
Nas
PM Dawn
Eric B and Rakim
Ice T and the Rhyme Syndicate
Cypress Hill
Early Eminem is pretty good as well.


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 11, 2010)

JohnLoco said:
			
		

> mattpucc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That supports my very strong belief that the music industry is dieing


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 11, 2010)

soulja boy


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 11, 2010)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> I highly disapprove of Hip-Hop. To me its just guys rapin' about bitches n hoes.



Sad that you think about that. HipHop is so much more, it's about expressing your feelings with beats.

Oh, and a question for the TS:
Can I post Artists form now too? And do I NEED to post the albums?

A few artists I can remember at the moment:
------------------------------------------------------------
Kanye West (Kanye, yeah, his first two albums were so soulful, great beats.)
Kid Cudi
B.o.B. (A new guy makes some new kind of Hiphop)
Common
Mos. Def
Eminem


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2010)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> Mos. Def



Forgot about Mos Def, good call!


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 11, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Sanderino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks dude,

oh, I forgot Lupe Fiasco!


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 11, 2010)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> mattpucc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The same feelings over and over? HipHop sounds the same in every song.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2010)

Ooops, forgot to add Disposable Heroes of Hip-hopracy and Spearhead.


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 11, 2010)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> The same feelings over and over? HipHop sounds the same in every song.



That's what I said, it's sad that you think about Hiphop like this. Bet you only listened to 50 Cent and Snoop Dogg?

Don't get me wrong. I also don't like the song where they sing so gangsta-ish.


----------



## Nickel (Apr 11, 2010)

Hip-hop from 1986 to 1996, to me this is the golden age of this genre.


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2010)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> Sanderino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed that for you! lol


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 11, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> For a long while hip-hop was the new punk.  Socially conscious music with a message.  Gangsta rappers came along and raped the music and left it lying in a pool of blood, guns and dead hookers.  White teens lapped it up thinking it made them Crips/Bloods/Latin Kings/whatever street gang you prefer and it totally ruined the scene.  Hip-hop pre-Gangsta Rap was a much different style.  Even the original Gangsta Rap scene (see Ice T, Ice Cube etc) didn't glorify it, it just told stories.



Damn, nice story you quoted there, and the best thing about it, is that it's true.
Altough a year ago I was a bit like Mattpuc. But then I came accross some good artists and good songs. And my love for and passion for Hiphop is still growing.


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 11, 2010)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, the opposites hapened here. When I was in primary school I used to listen to that stuff. When I picked up the guitar I was converted. My guitar teacher told me about the song Thunderstruck by AC/DC and I was converted to Rock. I eventually started listening to more and more of AC/DC and other bands until I had the entire discographies and knew every song like the back of my hand. Still, my interests in different bands is still growing.
But don't think its just hip-hop and rap I hate on, its also pop music.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





\\m// (>


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 11, 2010)

Ooooh! There is a little bit of debate and discussion here...I'm happy!

I'm just checking real quick to see how the thread is going, I'll be back later when I can reply to some of these in depth...

But for now, the reason I want album names too is that I am thinking of getting some of these as LPs....
but no, I don't mind just the artists either, I guess!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2010)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> See, the opposites hapened here. When I was in primary school I used to listen to that stuff. When I picked up the guitar I was converted. My guitar teacher told me about the song Thunderstruck by AC/DC and I was converted to Rock. I eventually started listening to more and more of AC/DC and other bands until I had the entire discographies and knew every song like the back of my hand. Still, my interests in different bands is still growing.
> But don't think its just hip-hop and rap I hate on, its also pop music....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 11, 2010)

ufotrash said:
			
		

> Ooooh! There is a little bit of debate and discussion here...I'm happy!
> 
> Haha ! xD
> 
> ...


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 11, 2010)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> I listen to much music: Rap, Rock, HipHop, House, Dubstep so I almost like anything. xD
> Why do yuo hate it actually?



Its just so samey, the lyrical meaning is always the same and the beat... its just faster or slower everytime.

BTW Im not trying to offend you guys


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2010)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> Sanderino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're not offending us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have you ever listened to Spearhead?


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 11, 2010)

Meaning in lyrics is so fucking moot.  People SO EASILY trash rap, but look at any genre and examine the lyrics.  You can find creative and elaborate rhymes and lyrics in any genre, but people are simply too lazy to dig for the good stuff (which is ALWAYS subjective.)  Of course I'm sure YOUR preferred genre is strictly brilliant poetry and incredibly unique subject material, right ?


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 11, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Meaning in lyrics is so fucking moot.  People SO EASILY trash rap, but look at any genre and examine the lyrics.  You can find creative and elaborate rhymes and lyrics in any genre, but people are simply too lazy to dig for the good stuff (which is ALWAYS subjective.)  Of course I'm sure YOUR preferred genre is strictly brilliant poetry and incredibly unique subject material, right ?
> 
> Woah... calm down mate....
> 
> QUOTE(yuyuyup @ Apr 12 2010, 02:07 AM) Of course I'm sure YOUR preferred genre is strictly brilliant poetry and incredibly unique subject material, right ?



Of course


----------



## JohnLoco (Apr 11, 2010)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Care to share this super music?


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 11, 2010)

JohnLoco said:
			
		

> mattpucc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm only winding him up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Ill admit, no genre has the most amazing lyrics of all... I just find Rap & Hip-Hop is definitely doesn't.


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh wow, he asked for "underground" he got a lot mainstream stuff. :x
Let me break out some artists:
1. Dumbfoundead
2. NoCanDo
3. Jay Electronica
4. Intuition
5. VerBS
6. Living Legends (Thought that's more of a group of people)

12. Drake (I guess..)
He likes to show off how he got big without a company though.

I don't know why people hate on hip-hop and rap when they listen to music where all the people do is yell or some stuff. It's obviously subjective, but usually it's like one or two people that "make it big" and ruin it for everyone. Don't get me wrong, I listen to everything anyway. 



Spoiler



[titleoing it WRONG]





Spoiler



[titleoing it RIGHT]


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 11, 2010)

go to hell I love soulja boy


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 11, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> go to hell I love soulja boy



Soulja [sic] boy has had what? one hit? and that actually contained lyrics about bitches n hoes. Thus proving my point I made earlier


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 11, 2010)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try this one Matt.


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks Twiffles....haha, I was just about to say that earlier, too.
AAA but I'm a she, not a he!
No, but Trolley and Sanderino know what's up!! Thankss for your suggestions fellas.

------------------------------------------------


The leaked Boondocks season 3 trailer, using Jay Electronica's Exhibit C.
Listen to these lyrics and tell me hip hop is nothing but bitches and hoes.
Though, I won't lie, I like some of the "bitches and hoes hip hop" too.
But I don't feel like I have to dig too deep to find those. They are a dime a dozen.

I love this part:
_They call me Jay Electronica
Fuck that.
Call me Jay ElecHannukah
Jay ElecYarmulke
Jay ElecRamadaan Muhammad Asalaamica RasoulAllah Supana Watallah through your monitor_. 
Hehe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------------------------------------
Anyway yeah! I like what's going on here so far...
More albums pllease! I'm essentially trying to build like...an ESSENTIALS hip-hop LP collection. 
Like if I were stuck on an island with my portable turntable and only ONE crate of records.
I got a new record player and I want these guys to be listened to the right way!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And for some of you Kanye, Kid Kudi folks...
Dip into some Wale, Wiz Khalifa, and Rhymefest.
You won't be sorry! (I think)


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 11, 2010)

Nickel said:
			
		

> Hip-hop from 1986 to 1996, to me this is the golden age of this genre.




Yess...could you point out some albums you felt were some of the highlights of this era?


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't base his success on his way overplayed 1 hit wonder song, he is still making killer shit also sorry I said go to hell


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 12, 2010)

My only suggestion is Cypress Hill. Get Black Sunday


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 12, 2010)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> My only suggestion is Cypress Hill. Get Black Sunday



Great band, great album!  Really good live as well.

@ufotrash : Here's a few albums I can recommend, a good choice would be to get compilations of "old skool" classics though to help you figure out the bands you like.

A Tribe Called Quest - People's Instinctive Travels and the Paths of Rhythm
Del La Soul - 3 Feet High And Rising, De La Soul Is Dead
Public Enemy - It Takes A Nation Of Millions, Fear Of A Black Planet, Muse Sick-N-Hour Mess Age, He Got Game
Arrested Development - 3 Years, 5 Months & 2 Days in the Life Of... 
Flobots - Fight With Tools
Nas - Illmatic, Gods Son (one of the finest hip hop albums ever)
Grandmaster Flash - The Message, They Said It Couldn't Be Done
Ice T and The Rhyme Syndicate - O.G (Original Gangsta), Power
Eric B and Rakim - Paid In Full
Cypress Hill - Cypress Hill, Black Sunday
Eminem - The Slim Shady, Marshall Mathers
Sugarhill Gang - Sugarhill Gang
Run DMC - Run DMC, Raising Hell
Beastie Boys - Licensed To Ill, Ill Communication, To The Five Boroughs
Queen Latifah - All Hail The Queen
Outkast - Southernplayalisticadillacmuzik, Speakerboxxx/The Love Below
PM Dawn - Of the Heart, of the Soul and of the Cross, The Bliss Album
Spearhead - Home, Stay Human
Disposable Heroes of Hiphoprisy - Hypocrisy Is the Greatest Luxury, Spare Ass Annie and Other Tales

They're not really underground as such, but they're what hip-hop/rap is really about for me anyway.  I'll list some more after you've listened to a few and let me know what you like from them!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 12, 2010)

Slaughterhouse - Slaughterhouse
Joell Ortiz & Novel - Defying the Predictable
Raekwon, Ghostface Killah, Method Man - Wu Massacre
Nas - Any and all albums
Joell Ortiz - The Brick: Bodega Chronicles
Immortal Technique - Revolutionary Vol. 1, The 3rd World
Rakim - The Seventh Seal


----------



## Klightx15 (Apr 12, 2010)

neither, i prefer metal!! 

butttt if you like rap/hip hop.... check out Jedi Mind Tricks - On The Eve of War, Razorblade Salvation and Uncommon Valor


----------



## syko5150 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nickel said:
			
		

> Hip-hop from 1986 to 1996, to me this is the golden age of this genre.


this...back in those days every song on an album was good now you're lucky to get more then 2 or 3 and then the few good ones aren't that great i don't listen to any of the new stuff in the genre i prefer to listen to Metal but if i am in the mood for Hip Hop i go to the old school classics...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 12, 2010)

Add Bliss n Eso - Flying Colours to that list!  Just listening to it, brilliant album.  The Sea Is Rising is a superb track.


----------



## CyrusBlue (Apr 15, 2010)

Alot of you**** have shit taste and/or don't know what actual hip hop is.

Slick Rick is Hip Hop.
The Beastie Boys is Hip Hop.
Run DMC is Hip Hop.
Camp Lo is Hip Hop.
Lupe Fiasco is Hip Hop.
Deltron 3030 is Hip Hop.
Nujabes (R.I.P) is Hip Hop.
MF Doom is Hip Hop.
House of Pain is Hip Hop.
A Tribe Called Quest is Hip Hop.
Naughty By Nature is Hip Hop.
Nice n' Smooth is Hip Hop.
Talib Kweli is Hip Hop.
The Pharcyde is Hip Hop.
Will Smith is Hip Hop.
Wu Tang Clan is Hip Hop.

I can list _*REAL*_ Hip Hop artists all day until I'm blue in the face. 
I was born in Manhattan,raised in the Bronx and my brother in law is a DJ.

I was raised on Hip Hop. I know what I'm talking about.

**** = Not all of you. Just alot of you.  

I can't be bothered to go off naming and quoting people right now.


----------



## Cermage (Apr 15, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> 1. Dumbfoundead



fuck yeah dumbfoundead




also the whole old shit is the best shit. its just during those times decent rap/hip-hop artists had much more exposure. Everyone's so called "real" hip-hop is still around, and not that hard to find either. heck there is probably more of it running around nowadays, it just takes a little bit more looking around than your local top 40 charts.


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 15, 2010)

I agree, it makes me a little sad that some people essentially are saying "real" hip hop is dead...I mean, I don't think it is at all! But that's the thing, I think I'm at a good place when it comes to the more recent stuff, but I have to admit my knowledge of the "old school" could be a little better, which is why I asked for some people to list me some good classic albums! I'm not getting too much of that though, just a lot of names. For me the album is a little important, because, well, you know how some artists have different flavors on different albums so I can't just take an artist and download EVERYTHING(plus I'm going to actually BUY some of these, so I mean, I can't buy them ALL) ... I need direction darn you! 

But uh. I'm still pretty happy to know there are people on this forum that aren't just automatically "RAP SUXx" I mean, I think we've only got one or two posts like that so far and they weren't completely unreasonable anyway...
Yeah, so keep fighting the good fight guys.


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 15, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> flameiguana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for these, this is a good list to work off of. I was really surprised at Queen Latifah, I never knew how awesome she was. I have solid respect and love for her now. ...*TO EVERYONE, any more really good female MCs you can recommend*???


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey guys,

I get interested in hip hop recently and thread is very appreciated.

Thanks all


----------



## 5% (Apr 18, 2010)

<!--quoteo(post=2748030:date=Apr 11 2010, 12:27 PM:name=mattpucc)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(mattpucc @ Apr 11 2010, 12:27 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2748030"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->I highly disapprove of Hip-Hop. To me its just guys rapin' about bitches n hoes.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Yeah Hip Hop is not what it used to be, at least on the radio and TV. You have to dig through all the bullshit to find gems 
<!--quoteo(post=2748008:date=Apr 11 2010, 12:22 PM:name=JohnLoco)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(JohnLoco @ Apr 11 2010, 12:22 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2748008"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Hip hop:
Promoe - Long Distance Runner (really, this is the best out there)
Promoe - Goverment Music
High Tec<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Nice. TBH I wasn't expecting anyone here to be down with Underground/True school. I was expecting people like mattpucc though.

Btw John, I presume you listen to Looptroop? if you haven't you should def check it out. Promoe is part of the group
<!--quoteo(post=2759078:date=Apr 15 2010, 06:29 PM:name=ufotrash)--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(ufotrash @ Apr 15 2010, 06:29 PM) <a href="index.php?act=findpost&pid=2759078"><{POST_SNAPBACK}></a></div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->TO EVERYONE, any more really good female MCs you can recommend<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd-->
Roxanne Shante, Lauryn Hill(L Boogie), MC Lyte, 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xEnKURp0hlc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xEnKURp0hlc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Warning..plethora of 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hk_DBrjtH0s&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hk_DBrjtH0s&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b39qR0qauPw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b39qR0qauPw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>



Spoiler



<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cJc2LQvorU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cJc2LQvorU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KV2m36ACzxk&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KV2m36ACzxk&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MGUtsAEKgOE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MGUtsAEKgOE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C99iG4HoO1c&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C99iG4HoO1c&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RDd7UbJmdmw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RDd7UbJmdmw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8Z1m69w5s3I&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8Z1m69w5s3I&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MDb5BOage8k&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MDb5BOage8k&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/O6YCpULgFyM&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/O6YCpULgFyM&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2Zfk0hK_yWM&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2Zfk0hK_yWM&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/80M-vjw_CHQ&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/80M-vjw_CHQ&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vXy9yDupu90&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vXy9yDupu90&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xnI8JEW7Ty4&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xnI8JEW7Ty4&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>





Spoiler



<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/S7B2VgRShew&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/S7B2VgRShew&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zp4_r8_MMho&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zp4_r8_MMho&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lEV-VHaJ0_g&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lEV-VHaJ0_g&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u9vimihLXCU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u9vimihLXCU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3nLknje5E9E&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3nLknje5E9E&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sl-pjb7y3y0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sl-pjb7y3y0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fPC7QZKeJi8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fPC7QZKeJi8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bQNDRrZflBA&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bQNDRrZflBA&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JXCo_lR3Pp0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JXCo_lR3Pp0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FNj-m_s0ngA&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FNj-m_s0ngA&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z8kS7atmTis&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z8kS7atmTis&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>





Spoiler



<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5teQ7x3yNXw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5teQ7x3yNXw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SjsG3JHBudg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SjsG3JHBudg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YLAcO3r5Xjs&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YLAcO3r5Xjs&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0EQ1fUgQljc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0EQ1fUgQljc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LHv3-ESOOQE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LHv3-ESOOQE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cmjsKRfFyWg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cmjsKRfFyWg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YjuathCFOdxM&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YjuathCFOdxM&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IKiQGP5xZGs&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IKiQGP5xZGs&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/42zNUGw415g&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/42zNUGw415g&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jwzFD92Hcb8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jwzFD92Hcb8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YS-zndpG0eS8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YS-zndpG0eS8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7tNNhQMQv5w&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7tNNhQMQv5w&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>





Spoiler



<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dMVVie9uX8I&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dMVVie9uX8I&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uWMFBPhd5QM&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uWMFBPhd5QM&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vmfFVduvr7Q&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vmfFVduvr7Q&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q7_jbluF0qo&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q7_jbluF0qo&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k4jY9S-dcUQ&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k4jY9S-dcUQ&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mqrqony6SDM&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Mqrqony6SDM&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LT2qqhRk&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LT2qqhRk&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a7syWx2U8uk&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a7syWx2U8uk&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8ctpic0VhrA&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8ctpic0VhrA&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6Y1Emb7Jyks&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6Y1Emb7Jyks&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UMs0P-e9CsQ&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UMs0P-e9CsQ&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/72CNEbe_gVw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/72CNEbe_gVw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>





Spoiler



<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9ls6CvY3e_k&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9ls6CvY3e_k&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l1u43KDiWD0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l1u43KDiWD0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oCXwl7XBiQ&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oCXwl7XBiQ&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9foyE-hPOaQ&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9foyE-hPOaQ&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ehxs-cLduT0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ehxs-cLduT0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ho5yZIPsSZg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ho5yZIPsSZg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V2OLLYgocdA&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V2OLLYgocdA&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E3gXy-0THSQ&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E3gXy-0THSQ&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u3i44EVPRb4&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u3i44EVPRb4&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gO0C_bcthUY&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gO0C_bcthUY&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xUBxS5yxGTA&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xUBxS5yxGTA&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pPIqDBM0zd8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pPIqDBM0zd8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>





Spoiler



<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/h1fM4Pimsnc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/h1fM4Pimsnc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gqS9eWNmAZU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gqS9eWNmAZU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KTW9eVeOTIU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KTW9eVeOTIU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZldetmFkLQM&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZldetmFkLQM&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AmS1xZsTHnw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AmS1xZsTHnw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JqVwqUZjN50&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JqVwqUZjN50&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NIcuDQ2uwkE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NIcuDQ2uwkE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bd7NrgKu6-w&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bd7NrgKu6-w&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UDCDrcZK4NE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UDCDrcZK4NE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hrjPXaXt0tY&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hrjPXaXt0tY&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FBNGgtNtkiE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FBNGgtNtkiE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/S4wfqEIrZqM&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/S4wfqEIrZqM&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


Couple of
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a7fQnlLstfc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a7fQnlLstfc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s7u_UghjVOc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s7u_UghjVOc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a0HNRqMaV8c&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a0HNRqMaV8c&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SPuv6QE28yc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SPuv6QE28yc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


Spoiler



Check out Nujabes


----------



## 5% (Apr 18, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Hip Hop
> ---------
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, my thoughts exactly  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep on keepin on yall. Much love for those who are part of this positive movement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Peace all I'm done for now lol *thanks for the thread ufo* 

*Hip Hop culture is ETERNAL*
89 til infinity represent
Peace, Unity, Love and Having Fun


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 18, 2010)

5% you are awesomes...those are some epic posts! I'm totally grateful to ya, I can _so_ feel your love for hip hop right now. Heheh, that Treacherous Three song is fuuuuunnn....!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm about to get into a session of Pokemon and Animal Crossing while I listen to all these tunes everyones been posting...hahaha. Good times. 
Thanks again guys, don't stop the music!


----------



## 5% (Apr 19, 2010)

<img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/yay.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="yay.gif" /> Which Pokemon game are you playing? speaking of Animal Crossing, I need to stop pushing it to the side and actually play it lol. Its been on the MicroSD for a good year or 2 and I've yet to clock any time into it, but it's to be expected when you give yourself a large library of games to choose from  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wacko.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wacko.gif" /> 

Posted this earlier but it led to an error page (at least for me)



Spoiler



<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/S7B2VgRShew&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/S7B2VgRShew&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zp4_r8_MMho&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zp4_r8_MMho&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lEV-VHaJ0_g&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lEV-VHaJ0_g&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u9vimihLXCU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u9vimihLXCU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3nLknje5E9E&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3nLknje5E9E&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sl-pjb7y3y0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sl-pjb7y3y0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fPC7QZKeJi8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fPC7QZKeJi8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bQNDRrZflBA&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bQNDRrZflBA&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JXCo_lR3Pp0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JXCo_lR3Pp0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FNj-m_s0ngA&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FNj-m_s0ngA&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z8kS7atmTis&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Z8kS7atmTis&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2d1l5_dMVFs&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2d1l5_dMVFs&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>



KRS on the current state of
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2N0kGizDGk8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2N0kGizDGk8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Check out Stylewars & these documentaries whenever you want to expand your understanding of Hip Hop and its roots  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/yay.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="yay.gif" /> 



Spoiler



<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0bixgM7sUVA&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0bixgM7sUVA&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hee38-NV11E&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hee38-NV11E&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>*Movie*
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uizp9UYdKKw&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uizp9UYdKKw&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_8MLz3yzskg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_8MLz3yzskg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GCL1NkPX0II&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GCL1NkPX0II&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J1v5wV_5o9w&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J1v5wV_5o9w&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGrchxm_BBU" target="_blank">Full docu here</a>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QpJqJHOPm6o&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QpJqJHOPm6o&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2_DZoCiPnOc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2_DZoCiPnOc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>*Movie*



For the mellow chill vibers


Spoiler



<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nqrA2rEav-o&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nqrA2rEav-o&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_NQtk7TA0oo&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_NQtk7TA0oo&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><--<a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RBEQKVK8" target="_blank">Grimeshine free album</a>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2j1rZRymdRI&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2j1rZRymdRI&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZKfEzadyrO0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZKfEzadyrO0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2xAJVri2a1U&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2xAJVri2a1U&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mJx40_rGh9s&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mJx40_rGh9s&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NwFXx5qjVfg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NwFXx5qjVfg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dlyVPSNxiK8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dlyVPSNxiK8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y2oWz-ZW4-E&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y2oWz-ZW4-E&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tTmYmu0HBcU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tTmYmu0HBcU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/InT5WyUI4-A&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/InT5WyUI4-A&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eCdNoyuzh9Q&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eCdNoyuzh9Q&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nmzHRGoKca0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nmzHRGoKca0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mFbkPWu6clM&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mFbkPWu6clM&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JBhj4DEKN&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JBhj4DEKN&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TUwRGPxCG_Y&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TUwRGPxCG_Y&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 20, 2010)

CyrusBlue said:
			
		

> Alot of you**** have shit taste and/or don't know what actual hip hop is.
> 
> Slick Rick is Hip Hop.
> The Beastie Boys is Hip Hop.
> ...


So? I was born and raised in Brooklyn but I've moved many places and now I currently live in Atlanta and I still have great taste in Hip-Hop. Where you're from and your relations with someone doesn't make you musically or lyrically inclinded. (It's also funny you don't list Nas or Jay-Z yet you list Will Smith who has left the Hip-Hop scene and hasn't released an album in 5 years.)


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 20, 2010)

5% said:
			
		

> Which Pokemon game are you playing? speaking of Animal Crossing, I need to stop pushing it to the side and actually play it lol. Its been on the MicroSD for a good year or 2 and I've yet to clock any time into it, but it's to be expected when you give yourself a large library of games to choose from



Playing HeartGOOOLD of course of course.
And yeah I know what you mean about that, I've got tons of games on my SD that haven't been touched yet..haha.
Definitely don't play Animal Crossing if you're looking for a game with action...and...a point... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I usually like to get blazed and then play it, and I'll be set for an hour or two. COUGH.

Anyway!
Duuude all that chill mellow stuff you posted was pretty golden. Thanks man.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh and props for posting some Common. I'm a Chicago girl, so of course I've got much love for the man. 
I'm even going to the college that he, Rhymefest, and Kanye dropped out of...hahaha.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 20, 2010)

Nujabes!!!!


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 20, 2010)

Assassination said:
			
		

> Nujabes!!!!




RIP brother.


----------



## Assassination (Apr 20, 2010)

The only Reason i like Nujabes becuase they rap about life...on other hand lil Wayne raps about bitches money cars and clothes....and his company(young money)!


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 20, 2010)

lil wayne is an abomination...I can feel my brain cells dying when I hear his voice


----------



## Assassination (Apr 20, 2010)

he sounds like a horse when he trys to sing lol


----------



## 5% (Apr 21, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> So? I was born and raised in Brooklyn but I've moved many places and now I currently live in Atlanta and I still have great taste in Hip-Hop. Where you're from and your relations with someone doesn't make you musically or lyrically inclinded.
> 
> Ahaaa word is bond +1 on addressing it. I was wondering what our buddy CyrusBlue was on about...seems like hes got an ego brewing but I'm just specuhating
> 
> ...


http://hothiphopdetroit.com/national/news-...eathbed-letter/




Lacking in words...Guru came with the real, the true, the boom bap and his knowledge + lessons will continue to be passed down through his music which has been engraved in existence. 

Happy Four TWO entity


----------



## 67birdman (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow finally some hip-hop fans in here..
I thought this was plagued with rock..
But I like
T-Pain (obviously)
Gucci Mane
Ghostface Killah
A little Jadakiss
DJ Khaled..
Nice avatar UFotrash--Freaknik!!


----------



## 5% (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 22, 2010)

67birdman said:
			
		

> Wow finally some hip-hop fans in here..
> I thought this was plagued with rock..
> But I like
> T-Pain (obviously)
> ...





Spoiler



You must be on that "Tequila, Vodka, Henney". Lol google Slaughterhouse Beamer Benz or Bentley Shady Megamix to understand what I'm talking about.


----------



## Yumi (Apr 22, 2010)

67birdman said:
			
		

> Wow finally some hip-hop fans in here..
> I thought this was plagued with rock..
> But I like
> T-Pain (obviously)
> ...



T-Pain is annoying but his lyrics and music is catchy >.O

Ghostface Killah is awesome!

Thats it o_o
//

Ah well, I'm more of a Hip-Hop fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (but i love music, any type/genre, ANYTHING/EVERYTHING)

Wu-Tang
2Mex
Xololanxinxo
Busdriver
A Tribe Called Quest
Murs
Living Legends
MF Doom & Danger Mouse (DangerDoom was an awesome collab')
Cannibol Ox

etc @_^

Any good Blues artists?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 22, 2010)

Escapa said:
			
		

> Any good Blues artists?



Depends on your taste really, Blues is old and very wide ranging.  I'd start with people like Robert Johnson, BB King, Muddy Waters and Ry Cooder.  There's also the Blues Brothers, Dan Ackroyd + John Belushi are fantastic and they're backed by some incredible Blues musicians.


----------



## Advi (Apr 22, 2010)

MC Know One isn't that bad.


----------



## Yumi (Apr 22, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Escapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My taste is open for any flavors. You can recommend me ancient blues to modern blues, I'll listen (not just play a song once but 3x&over each) and give my deepest opinion. Thank you, I will check them out A.S.A.I.C.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2010)

My favorite blues album so far. 




I prefer electric blues with kick ass guitar playing.


----------



## ufotrash (Apr 22, 2010)

I totally second Trolley's suggestions. BB King, Muddy Waters, Robert Johnson...that's the good stufff. 

I can't really roll off any obscure names...you ever use last.fm ? I've gotten a damn decent roll of blues music listening off of there. I'll usually just search "Chicago blues" but that's just me and I'm trying to rep my hometown haha pff. The radio is pretty good though, I think. But uhhh I like anything mellow with harmonicas and good twangy guitar. (Needle in a haystack, I know).


----------

